# Housework!



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok!  Its another Saturday and once again I am up to my eye balls in doing all the housework   .  DHs kids are with us on a Friday evening through till Sat evening and so DH never really helps out much with the housework.  He does help with meals etc but none of the washing, cleaning etc etc on a weekend.  We try to keep Sundays for us - e.g. take some time to go out somewhere so not doing the housework.  It never gets done during the week because we both work fulltime and are too tired in the evenings.  

So, am really fed up as once again I am having to ensure it all gets done and I kid you not if I didnt clean the bathroom no one would bother likewise, the hoovering, washing the floors etc etc you get the point.  The kids do nothing either and it takes a lot of nagging (usually from me)   to get them to put clean clothes away.  And I darent go into their bedrooms (each has thier own room) as you can barely get through the doors for the stuff on the floors etc.  

Anyway, maybe I am just having a bad day but how does everyone else cope!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

This might not be very popular but as you both work full-time could you get a cleaner?

I used to have one and I live alone   . She charged £7 an hour and I only had her for an hour a week. But that was enough to clean all the floors and the bathroom - a fantastic help.

Of course, that doesn't help if its a case of the others needing to take their turn with tidying up etc.


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Emma
Yeah the thought of a cleaner is tempting but then I think ooh the cost and that its pretty poor that between us we cant keep on top of the mess!  But if its not too much money its really tempting!  Might have to look into it but think I also need to get some of the kids and DHs bad habits and lack of doing anything resolved too!  Keep thinking that stressing myself out about housework isnt good for when we start the IVF etc.  Argh - hate the housework!  Need to have a more minimalist house!  That might help!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive just started doing a five day week too and Saturdays seem to be my housework day too 
and like you I try and keep Sundays housework free. (it's my sim day  when Dh is working)
By thursdays I am pulling my hair out with the state of the house! 
Dh is good he does a lot for me and the house in general and we both attack it on the saturdays he's home, so I am lucky there.

I think you need to speak to DH calmly about what you expect come Fri/Sat as this is a Lifetime relationship with him and his children
and old habits are harder to change  and be united in whatever decions you come to.

Prehaps everyone can do a job or two on the sat Morning and then you can do something the kids want to do  por they can earn extra pocket money for the chores they do ? ( instead of paying a cleaner  )
Whats everyone doing while your cleaning 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Dizzi
We tried giving everyone a chores list - basic stuff like making their beds, putting washing in a basket and putting clothes away etc.  In return they got pocket money if they did all the chores but what ended up happening was they didnt do them and DH gave them the money so ruined the efforts.

On a Sat it tends to be me doing all the housework and DH playing with the kids or just doing not a lot.  Dont get me wrong he is a great DH and does a lot for us all but its a nightmare at the weekends.  We have talked about it tonight and he agrees they dont do enough and we are going to aim to have an hour each evening just getting bits done so come the weekend there shouldnt be much (in theory!).  

Going to encourage everyone to put stuff away and not expect it to be done for them.  I dont have time to put the kids clothes away etc (but their mother does it for them but she doesnt work).  And I have explained that it doesnt work like that for us as we both work.

I did try doing that thing of doing no housework once but I couldnt last for long as the bathroom was horrific and I couldnt let anyone come round the house!  Plus I could barely stand to use it.  Think men can be oblivious to some of these things!!!  

Off to make the bed now - we always leave it till its late and we are tired!


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Libeth

Sounds like our house...

I work full time, DB works for himself and is out alot of the time, but sometimes in during the day, we have his children 3-4 days a week, they both have their own rooms.  I am lucky if I can get him to run the hoover over once a month, he even ordered one of those robot vac's on the internet, thinking this would help me out...  We have a black labrador as well, so the house needs hoovering at least twice a week, this robot vac takes longer to hoover one room (really badly) than it takes me to do the whole house!  I don't have any answers for you, but hoping someone might, so we can both get help.

I can't get anything done on a Saturday as I take littlest one to dancing on a morning and like to visit my Mum, Gran & family on an afternoon as it is my only real chance, so Sunday is my cleaning day and it really pi$$es me off as I feel I never have any time of my own, or to do anything just the two of us.  Usually my Sunday means I don't even get my pjyama's off as I just clean all day... whilst DB is either on computer, sometimes out on a job or at the gym...  It really isn't fair.

I suppose even if we get no advise as to how we can make it better, we have a good sounding board on here.

Good Luck xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a cleaning lady and live alone (as do a few of my single friends)it is a godsend to know that on a Monday pm when I come home the kitchen is immaculate, hoovered, bathroom spotless, dusts and lounge tidy. I have a dishwasher and do the ironing, but like you say after working long hours it is the last thing you want to do after a long day.

I live in central london and pay 20 pounds for 1-2 hours a week, my Mum in Yorkshire pays her lady 6-7 pounds twice a week and she changes the bed and does the ironing for her. It is well worth it.

L x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Gemma
Think we are in the same position!  My DH works for himself too and has time during the day when a few things could be done - have tried leaving notes on the fridge but they somehow get ignored!  We too have a black labrador and it amazes me how she has any hairs left on her body judging by the amount that are scattered throughout the house!  The robotoic vac sounds hilarious!!  Think the prospect of a cleaning lady is good but then I cant believe that between me and DH and his kids being here twice a week we cant keep the place clean (clearly we cant!) but think its going to have to change!  Good to have a sounding board if nothing else!!

Good luck with the cleaning today!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh I'm so pleased to see this!  My DH retired from housework/cooking/washing the day we walked down the aisle!  I kid you not, he doesn't lift a finger in our house at all, no shopping or anything!  I would happily have a cleaner but he won't agree to it (well he wouldn't would he?!  ) so I do it all!  Still, I'm used to it now and have a routine, I don't keep it all for weekend, I work very long hours but every morning I get up half hour earlier and do a few little jobs and that sort of keeps on top of it all over the week so it's not as bad on a Saturday. I do sympathise though, it's a pain.

Axxxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

I am sure there are loads of us out there in the same boat!

I can't get my DB to do a thing and when he does he make's such a song and dance about it, then it is only half done.  We had an argument this morning about the housework, and all I ever get from him is that he thinks I have OCD cos I want a clean house... No I just like to have it nice and don't want to live in a total pig sty.  He just can't see my problem.

I have said I'm going to get a cleaner on many occaisions but he won't agree to it either, doesn't see the justification for spending the money when there are two of us to do it, ha ha   wish there was.  

I have cleaned the house from top to bottom today, he half heartedly cleaned the bathroom, well he wiped down the bath and sink, I have since been up to clean it properly including the toilet which he fails to see needs doing!  - oh the joys...  .

A - I am really not a morning person at all, however I do try to do the odd thing on a morning, but it doesn't help as if DB is in the house while I am out at work, it looks like a bomb has dropped or we have been burgled by the time I get in so there is no point!

Libeth - Are you sure they are not the same person   mine always says he's been too busy.  If I leave notes he thinks its patronising, he can see what needs doing! ahem.. well why don't you do it?  -  As for the poor dog, yes ours should be bald too, but bless him he's no bother and doesn't go upstairs so no hairs up there, just DB & Kids mess!  got something else to make you laugh, he has a new contract starting tomorrow and will need to wear a suit all week, so I have been ironing shirts tonight, which I hate, and I said, 'you should be doing this' he replied 'you can get a machine that you put the shirt on and it blows up and gets the creases out!'  the lazy sod!!! to which I felt like replying, yes you can also get a machine that does your job too...  it comes with batteries!  

Our argument didn't last too long today and he acted like nothing was wrong after, as usual, so here's to a week of him being out at work all day and a lovely tidy house!  yeah...

Look forward to next weeks installment!

LOL Gem xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Why do men seem to be so opposed to the idea of wanting a cleaner!!  Mine also says its a waste of money as there are only two of us! (and a dog, a bird, a tank full of fish, and three kids and a house full of stuff and dirt!)!!

have to admit mine isnt as bad as some sound!  he does at least know how to work the hoover (probably because i break it most times - if the hoover nozzle sucks it up it should go up is my attitude - then it gets stuck somewhere and DH has to fix it so now he hoovers!)  Also can rely on him to do most things he just needs a prod in the right direction!!

Also not a morning person!  We are now aiming for doing an hour an evening - am thinking of getting a rota on the fridge! 

Unfortunately my dog loves to come upstairs and lie on our bed  so it needs changing really regularly and there are hairs everwhere!  Been doing a bit of cleaning today but bathroom not been done yet and quite frankly its not going to get done tonight!! Will list it on the fridge tomorrow and see what happens!!!



What fun!!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

MandyB1971 said:


> Oh I'm so pleased to see this! My DH retired from housework/cooking/washing the day we walked down the aisle!




I have to confess I am lucky because DH is quite good at some things. For instance he does all the washing (clothes) empties the dishwasher in the morning and will go shopping without me if needs be - I absolutely hate shopping which, sadly, is a legacy of working in one. As for clothes washing? I was vaguely aware that they go into the clothes bin and get carried into the conservatory dirty, get put somewhere and then come up all wet and clean and I have to dy and iron them but, until a year ago the waching machine was a bit of a mystery to me. I'd loev to say I have him well trained but actually, he lived on his own for a time between marriages and learnt to be organised then. 
However, that is about as far as it goes. Anything like vaccuming, cleaning the bathroom / kitchen or even just wiping the worktop down after he's got crumbs over it...forget it!  It really annoys me, especially the worktop thing because it's just so easy to have a quick spray and wip and takes no time. 
Having said that I'm not the most houseproud and will freely admit I live in a state of perpetual warfare against mess and clutter but, at least it's clean and hygeinic clutter!

C~x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Caz

My DH lived on his own for 10 years!!!!  He knows how to do it all he just doesn't see why he needs to now I'm there doing it!   He says he maintains the Motorbikes and Cars, well hells bells how long does that take, they're all under 3years old so the most they ever need is a bit of screen wash or chains oiling on bikes that's it! 

Ah well, such is our lot in life eh ladies? 

Axxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I live with my DH and brother and we have a rota which usually works for us.

I like the cleaner idea!   Thats sounds really good!

Do you leave them a key or do they have one?

xxxx


----------

